# [Sammelthread] Spiele ohne Registrierungeintrag



## Jared566 (27. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

hier könnt ihr mal Posten, welche Spiele auch *ohne* Registrierungseintrag auskommen. Würde mich nächmich mal brennend interessieren, da in Zeiten von Dual-Boot Systemen, man sicherlich keine Lust hat, sämtliche Spiele 2 mal zu installieren.

Also fange ich mal an:

- Counterstrike 1.6
- Half Life
- Herr der Ringe Online

das sind die mir bekannten Titel, aber ich denke da sind noch mehr ^^


----------



## Jared566 (30. November 2009)

na los leute gebt dem Threat eine Chance


----------



## Ahab (30. November 2009)

So ziemlich alle Steamspiele, oder?  Wenn man sich einloggt kann man ja wieder auf die Spiele zugreifen, sofern sie zum Account gehören.

Plants vs. Zombies 
Call of Duty 4 (? mir war so...)
Flatout


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. November 2009)

call of juarez: bound in blood


----------



## Birdy84 (30. November 2009)

Vielfach ist es möglich ein Spiel von verschiedenen BS aus in denselben Ordner zu installieren.


----------

